# Few exhaust questions.



## GimpsGTP (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm new to the GTO since upgrading from a GTP and I'm thinking of exhaust first. I want to make sure I understand the stock setup on the GTO. Does it basically go Manifolds---cats---downpipe---pipes---mufflers---tips. So if I were to go with the SLP LT's and SLP LM catback. I would now have headers---cats---downpipe---x crossover---resonators---tips. Are there any issues with just bolting the SLP LM to stock manifolds. Or is it simply a straight forward install that can be done in a driveway. I installed SLP LM on my GTP and just wanted to make sure it was basically the same install.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You can do this at home, but it is a little tricky on the driver side. For LT's you will be disconnecting the steering shaft, you need to make sure the steering wheel is secured so it can't turn, or it will destroy the air bag clock spring. You will also be disconnecting the power steering lines, and some have trouble getting them rethreaded back into the rack. If you take your time you will be fine. Your stock exhuast will have a resonator in it, after the cats and just about the middle of the car. If you have an '04 they look like a second pair of cats, but an '05/6 model it looks like another muffler.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Access to a commercial lift will make the install much easier if that’s an option for you. With SLP watch the passenger exhaust where it bends by the differential. Mine was just too close and it rattled against the Dif. Not sure if this is common or I just got a weird set. Two fixes; heat & bend, or thread a small hi-temp rubber hose through a hose clamp and attach at the bend. I did the later (trailer trash) fix and it’s been A-OK…


----------



## Mark06LS2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm also new to the GTO world as well, I used to own a couple of camaros. As of now...I'm thinking of removing the stock resonator (which is in the center of the car) to make the stock exhaust system louder...does this harm anything at all??


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Mark06LS2 said:


> I'm also new to the GTO world as well, I used to own a couple of camaros. As of now...I'm thinking of removing the stock resonator (which is in the center of the car) to make the stock exhaust system louder...does this harm anything at all??


Nope, but it won't make it a whole lot louder. Try and see for yourself, it may be enough for you.


----------



## Mark06LS2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just wanting a temporary louder sound...I plan on getting a Borla cat-back.


----------

